# SYMPHONY for ipod and iphone- portable notation is HERE!



## dcoscina (Mar 7, 2010)

Check this out. I downloaded it last night for $5. Not bad. We're almost there with composing via notation on our portable mobile devices. Scary but exciting. 

http://itunes.apple.com/kr/app/symphony/id329669701?mt=8 (http://itunes.apple.com/kr/app/symphony ... 69701?mt=8)


----------



## synthetic (Mar 8, 2010)

Interesting, getting there. I'm surprised that none of the major players have gotten into this yet.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 8, 2010)

It's not really a notation program per se. More of a composing sketch pad. Sorry for the false ad. but I worked up a little piece on it, sent it to myself (it formats as a SMF) and then imported into Sibelius 6 where I developed it into a nice little lullaby. It's not bad. And if you hit the wrong note, it has UP/DOWN arrows to move the note like Sibelius. Also accidentals. Not sure about tuplets. I don't think so actually but still, for $4.99, it's pretty quick to translate ideas from one's imagination to notation.


----------

